# LMDC prospectus



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

the last date is tomorow for getting them till 1 pm PST the college is near jullo park lahore, and it costs 2000 for each that is 4000 for mbbs and bds


----------



## MedNinja (Sep 8, 2008)

Oh no, i didn't know dat!!


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

why r they taking so much for a prospectus?? And wat about the processing feee???


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

hey guys am extremely sorry to inform u guyz, i by mistake brought bds pros n wntd to change for mbbs i called them today n dy sd tht officially they have opened today n pros will last for 2 to 3 weeks, i askd them then y u wrote the date on newspaper they said by mistake guyz i dnt think this is a worthy clg, as they r also taking entry test accrding to their pros, n no pvt is allowd to do tht


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

wat r u trying to say fareeha......u r saying they started distributing the forms today.......and the entry test is nt on 14th but later,,,,,,when later ???
and wat do u mean by "NO PVT IS ALLOWED TO DO THT"


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

ok let me explain
University of health sciences is taking entry test for all the govt medical colleges of punjab on 14th sept 08 this was news of 22nd august
nezt news on 29th august all private medical colleges affiliated with uhs ie CMH LMDC FMMDC UOL there entry test is also gng to be under UHS on 14th sept 08 ie this Sunday at 8 am in Board of Intermediate and secondary education examinations halls ie on the Lawrence road
now the procerure for applying to pvt colleges is that u have to give the test under uhs on 14 n then when result announce u have to submit its result to any prvt college u like eg cmh lmdc or so, then they would tell whether u r admited or not, not any college is allowed to conduct its won entry test, but lmdc is doing that now my point is that a few days ago i read news that Shabahaz Sharif have ordered to take legal action against fake medcal colleges n i think thts lmdc as according to their prospectus they say that enrty test admit cards wd b isssued when form is gng to be sumited NOW WHY R THEY TAKING TEST???????????


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

u mean tht LMDC is a fake college ????????i hve heard the newz tht entry test of LMDC is on 17th sept...............LMDC official website is also useless as they havent updated it ...............wat to do guys really worried
Sum 1 please give the full information abt LMDC regarding entry test......


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

well now if anyone can then sure help but am really confused for this college


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

guys any newz abt LMDC ??????wht going on regarding entry test


----------



## so_soon (Jun 18, 2008)

fortunately for you people, i went there today and got the prospectus. 
the last day to apply is the 27th of september. its 2000 for the prospectus and application fee together. you have to get 40% in the entrance test to be eligible. HOWEVER, they may also be conducting ANOTHER test for the basis of their admission. so it looks like theyre only making every one bring the result of the UHS test because now by law you have to clear it to be a medical student in punjab, but theyre not going to let the government dictate who gets admission, because that would just be ridiculous with only fsc students even in private colleges.

you know, it really makes me mad. that stupid idiotic moron shahbaz sharif thinks hes playing the good guy by making it easy for the poor ppl and hard for the rich ppl (just bc you did a levels doesnt mean you can afford to go abroad you idiot!). but really, hes just digging a hole for pakistan. all these doctors are graduating from gov. colleges, not knowing how to speak to patients, bedside manner. they just dont know jack shit. just bc youve memorized books doesnt mean you can be an effective doctor. thats why whenever you do to hospital, they dont want to explain anything. they cant explain a damn thing unless they went abroad for specialization. 

basically theyre limiting the opportunity for a level students, forcing them to leave pakistan, and then they write in geography textbooks that theres a "Brain Drain" and ppl are leaving because they want to make more money, they want luxury, bullshit bs bs. 

ARGGHHHHH.


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

wat do u mean tht LMDC is conducting the entry test by themself......


----------



## so_soon (Jun 18, 2008)

*"HOWEVER, they may also be conducting ANOTHER test for the basis of their admission."*

*they *means that yes, lmdc walay themselves. 

also, note the word MAY. as in not for sure yet.


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

but how can they do tht...all the other med colleges entry test r conducted by CMH ...why is LMDC doing tht ...is it a recognized college or nt.......WHY A SEPERATE ENTRY TEST???????


----------



## usmanmir (Aug 24, 2008)

can we apply to LMDC with the web form?

BTW, SO agree with so_soon!


----------



## so_soon (Jun 18, 2008)

why another entry test?
instead of my copy pasting my post again, i suggest you re-read it. 


and what world are you living in?
CMH is not conducting anyones entry test, not even their own. im hoping that was a typo, otherwise: wake up and smell the coffee. and pick up a newspaper every now and then.


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

i need to just ask one thing from u is the ke doctor better or CMH?
there is a huge difference between the two of them n the doctor if a patient is willing to ask whts the problem with me he can explain the whole thing but do u raelly think that the common person can get whts hes taking abt all that medical terms???????/ u have done a level go n ask any other person studying scence n ask whts HAV or wts gonhorea or even wths epiglottis wd they know? 
n yaa one mre thing if u r living in pakistan i really think u need to do Fsc, n if u aim to go in medical here in pak its useless to do a level, when u know u have to come back to fsc books y not study those ?
n yaa u commented shabahz sharif this is him who have allowed entry test if it was onm merit then teh rata system would had succeded if u have concepts prove in entry test there is no rata besides formulas etc, n he said that only one entry tset u know last year wht happened a person with 710 score got admited in lmdc, by just donatinga huge amount is it fair?






so_soon said:


> fortunately for you people, i went there today and got the prospectus.
> the last day to apply is the 27th of september. its 2000 for the prospectus and application fee together. you have to get 40% in the entrance test to be eligible. HOWEVER, they may also be conducting ANOTHER test for the basis of their admission. so it looks like theyre only making every one bring the result of the UHS test because now by law you have to clear it to be a medical student in punjab, but theyre not going to let the government dictate who gets admission, because that would just be ridiculous with only fsc students even in private colleges.
> 
> you know, it really makes me mad. that stupid idiotic moron shahbaz sharif thinks hes playing the good guy by making it easy for the poor ppl and hard for the rich ppl (just bc you did a levels doesnt mean you can afford to go abroad you idiot!). but really, hes just digging a hole for pakistan. all these doctors are graduating from gov. colleges, not knowing how to speak to patients, bedside manner. they just dont know jack shit. just bc youve memorized books doesnt mean you can be an effective doctor. thats why whenever you do to hospital, they dont want to explain anything. they cant explain a damn thing unless they went abroad for specialization.
> ...


----------



## usmanmir (Aug 24, 2008)

Oh please its ALL ratta! The mdoel paper the UHS prospectus had, had questions which even the dumbest of a person could have done correct provided he has READ the F.Sc book. There wernt ANY questions in which the judgement and understanding is judged. 

And you mention studying about HAV or gonhorea. Well there are some topics which they dont teach in F.Sc e.g. The Oxygen Dissociation Curve in the chapter of gaseous exchange [which btw is taught in detail in the first year]. So there.


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

ok answer these then :
heat flows throgh vacuum by ?
convection radiation, conduction none
a blue object placed under read ligh seems to be
black green purple blue


----------



## usmanmir (Aug 24, 2008)

Fareeha said:


> ok answer these then :
> heat flows throgh vacuum by ?
> convection radiation, conduction none
> a blue object placed under read ligh seems to be
> black green purple blue


 
1. Radiation
2. Black

ARE YOU KIDDING ME! lol!


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

ive many reasons to prove that u need an understanding in mcat not rata there is some rata which would have been there if u do by alevel system, n my point is that when u are studying bio chem phy n want to go to medical n then theres mcat from fsc books then y not fsc degree n u get 4 as n then 20 percent deduction means u go to 930 or soo then whts the basic reason yaa if u want to do busines etc then a level is best


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

why wool is used in winters?
a beaker contain 9g of water the number of h ions?
the vol. of given mass of gas wil be doubled at atm pressure if the temp is increased from
300 573 600 743
in sound frequncy determines pitch in light it does
spped velocity color distance
a satelite wieght 80N at the earth surface if r is the earth radius at wht distance weight of sateliite be 20 N
R\4 R\2 2R 4R


----------



## usmanmir (Aug 24, 2008)

Fareeha said:


> ive many reasons to prove that u need an understanding in mcat not rata there is some rata which would have been there if u do by alevel system, n my point is that when u are studying bio chem phy n want to go to medical n then theres mcat from fsc books then y not fsc degree n u get 4 as n then 20 percent deduction means u go to 930 or soo then whts the basic reason yaa if u want to do busines etc then a level is best


 
Its not F.Sc against A Level. Not at all. There are some things i believe are wrong in A/O Levels as well. But the point is, we should realise that F.Sc is flawed. It has WAY too much irrelavant information regarding one subject.

I totally agree, one should do F.Sc if they want to do medicine. Even i thought of doing that, but chickened out in the end coz i knew i wudnt adjust elsewhere. Teachers as well as students alienate you when you F.Sc after O Levels.


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

ya there are but u have to remmber these things till fsc when u r in mbbs then y to remind phy again??????????????????????????
n u r smwt ryt but there r colleges who give admison on base of o level n they treat then like o level pattern like fc n gc in lhr


----------



## so_soon (Jun 18, 2008)

fareeha, the questions you keep asking are mostly o level concepts and many are just common sense. 
and the entry test is all rutta, sorry to break it to you. 
ive done a levels and im doing fsc ka course now, and since ive seen both sides i think its pretty safe to say i know what im talking about. 

also, ive met girls who did fsc and are now studying in allama iqbal medical. they told me that to study for the entry test, you have to memorize lines straight from the book, because thats how they make most questions. they all got above 90%, so i think they know what they were talking about when it came to the entry test. and they did not do a levels either. 

also, it would be a lot easier for other people to understand what you are trying to say if you spelled out all of the words and used periods to end your sentences. so i have no idea what you were trying to say about different doctors from cmh and ke. thanks.


----------



## usmanmir (Aug 24, 2008)

Yeah they are mostly Olevels concepts. And an Alevel student wudnt have a problem doing them coz they judge the concept. Whereas some other questions made by lifting from the text books are difficult to do coz its humanly IMPOSSIBLE to read SO much dataa and retain the information in your heads in the span of two months!

And Fareeha, it seems she knows what shes talking about. I'll take her word


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

this time the entry test is being taken by UHS not by PMDC, precisely KEMU. there is a lot of difference i have nothing to say if u have attended a academy n have been in touch with news the students all from even 1st yr will say that its rata but they have passed test under kemu not uhs, fr that we r the first batch, n i holed my opinion its better to do fsc if u living in pak n want to do mbbs or bds, n ya ive got a very good percentage in fsc not by rata i can explain u all things based in books by concepts, i agree many do rata but u cant put everyone in the same category 




so_soon said:


> fareeha, the questions you keep asking are mostly o level concepts and many are just common sense.
> and the entry test is all rutta, sorry to break it to you.
> ive done a levels and im doing fsc ka course now, and since ive seen both sides i think its pretty safe to say i know what im talking about.
> 
> ...


----------



## haidershahid2 (Sep 10, 2008)

yeah i think i sort of understand whats happening... i think you have to give the UHS entry test which is on the 14th (this sunday) .. then LMDC will take ANOTHER test (after you submit the entry test result you got from UHS) for their own (LMDC) admission procedure.. 
i am not sure but its the only thing i can deduce from all that has been said uptil now...


----------



## Xero (Jun 6, 2008)

Well Shehbaz Sharif said dat a college cannot take its own entry test. Only UHS one will do!!


----------



## so_soon (Jun 18, 2008)

shahbaz sharif said that private college students have to pass the uhs test. 

he has not specified that medical colleges are not allowed to conduct another test. 
he has not specifically stated that there has to be only ONE test. 
private colleges want to conduct a second test, each college with its own test. 

its really not that complicated. geez. 

and how do you know im a she, not a he? i could be a he.


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

i asked directly frm uhs when i wnt to submit form, they said all pvt will be held with us we then have to submit that test result n they will display their list


----------



## usmanmir (Aug 24, 2008)

so_soon said:


> shahbaz sharif said that private college students have to pass the uhs test.
> 
> he has not specified that medical colleges are not allowed to conduct another test.
> he has not specifically stated that there has to be only ONE test.
> ...


 
Its quite obvious you are a 'she'. If not then you have things to worry about. #baffled


----------



## bkhan08 (Oct 26, 2007)

do foreigners have give an entry test for this college

how much are the fees for foreigners....?


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

which test?


----------



## coolblue_one (Aug 7, 2008)

the tution fee is like 400000-47500 paki rupees

plus you have to give like 75000-125000 rupees extra for first yr as admission fee and stuff


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

over all its lyk 25 lakh in pak rupees


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

thats too much man......


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

ya n for govt 62 thousand


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

guys...finally i m in lahore and got my IBCC equivalence today on 13th......i submitted my forms for entry test way before but i was told to bring my equivalence....Today i went to UHS and after pleading them for the roll no i finally got my roll no on 13th.....thanx to da man from my side as he said tht i(chickoos) made him do the impossible thing.....FINALLY GIVING ENTRY TEST ON 14TH.............guys i got 75%, am i on merit.......how much do i need in The entry test 2 get into KEMU LMDC OR AIMC.....


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

u cant get to kemu forget tht try now for other govt ones if u score above 930 u have chance for govt n lmdc is pvt ryt now just focus on govt test which is tomorow which is ur centre?


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

lahore


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

oho tht i know i mean 2 say the borad examination halls or aimc halls?


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

its in UHS na


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

naa there r two centres in lahore one board of intermediate n secondary eduation examination halls n second allama iqbal medical colleges halls
do one thing check ur roll name there wd b a stamp on top tell wts tht


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

its named UHS


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

there r two stamps see at the top uhs wd be at te bottom


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

fareeha at the top its the UHS stamp.......watz urs


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

borad halls bt am nt sure chickoos tht if the uhs is centre did u asked them ?


----------



## chickoos (Jul 20, 2008)

yeah...they told me to be at 8.00am in UHS ...and at 9.00 am the test will start


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

okay best of luk i too have to reach at 8


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Go study, both of you.


----------



## Fareeha (Jun 27, 2008)

i am over with studies now #eek 
just cant tolerate more now am off to rest #yes


----------



## SAM W2 (Oct 26, 2016)

have any one visited LMDC.how is the building and last close in merit...


----------

